# Solved: Internet Connection Sharing/Network Bridge issue



## Agile (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,

So I have two computers. One is a laptop that connects to the internet via wireless. The other computer is a PC. I wish to connect these two together to share internet.

Ive have successfully done this in the past via a network bridge, but it was with a different wireless card on the laptop. Now that I use a new wireless card, for some reason the same methods I used before yield no results. The old adapter was a NETGEAR WG511T and the new one is the Intel 3945ABG card. I have read on the microsoft site that the possible issue might be that the intel card does not support promiscuous mode, but then gave steps to force it to be compatible. I followed those steps but nothing changed. When the bridge is connected, it sees the cables in and everything but ip address and all that is 0.0.0.0

So then I tried just networking the PC and the Laptop by LAN and sharing the wireless internet connection. This also did not work. The network works, and the laptop still has internet, but the PC does not. The PC sees the Wireless connection as shared under the network connections tab, but pings and web browsing do not work. Both networks are on different subnets (wireless is on 192.168.2.x and LAN is on 192.168.0.x). I have the PC configured with a manual ip address of 192.168.0.2. I have tried using the network setup wizard but it just ends up saying an error occurred but doesnt give me a reason.

Any suggestions on what to do next?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm guessing that you have a Windows system on the laptop. If not, ignore the following.

If you want to pursue ICS show the following for both PCs when you have it enabled.

If you want to pursue bridging show the following for the laptop both just before creating the bridge and then for after the bridge is created. And show for the other PC after the bridge is created.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Agile (Jan 6, 2010)

Here you go:

No Bridge, No ICS Laptop:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ************
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-25-1E-96
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.188.188
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2F-6E-44-1C


Bridge Laptop

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ************
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-25-1E-96
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.188.188
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2F-6E-44-1C

ICS Laptop:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *************
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-25-1E-96
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-2F-6E-44-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.14
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 10, 2010 11:43:09 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 13, 2010 11:43:09 AM

ICS PC

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *************
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-538TX 10/100 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-05-82-5E-9A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


Bridged PC

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *************
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-538TX 10/100 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-05-82-5E-9A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

I should point out I recently lost the ability to share folders.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Laptop bridge: The wireless was not connected, so nothing useful learned.

PC bridge: You need to use a dynamic connection, or else a static IP appropriate for the router (e.g., 192.168.2.200).

Laptop ICS: Looks good; should have worked.

PC ICS: Should have worked, except that DNS server needs to be assigned (192.168.0.1). Better to use a dynamic connection, at least until you have something working.

*EDIT*: I'm assuming that the Host names are actually different from each other.


----------



## Agile (Jan 6, 2010)

It wouldnt let me connect to the wireless while the connection was bridged.

I will try the rest of those things when I get home later. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm guessing that the static IP on the PC may have been the downfall of the bridge. Let me be more accurate about the bridge ...

Laptop bridge: I saw nothing to prevent the bridge from working, but since the wireless was not connected I cannot confidently say it's all good.

PC bridge: You need to use a dynamic connection, or else a static IP configuration appropriate for the router. The mask is as you have, the Default Gateway and DNS server 192.168.2.1, and the IP outside the router's Dhcp server's IP range (e.g., anything from 192.168.2.101 though 192.168.2.254 is _probably _good).


----------



## Agile (Jan 6, 2010)

If I disable the static IP for the PC when using a bridge, it makes it so that my wireless connection cannot get an ip from the router. It just ends up with an auto configed one and no access to any resources.

I tried setting them both on specific ips in the range of the router but then while i could connect, i had no internet.


----------

